# Chipper won't stay running



## kro (Aug 13, 2004)

Was using chipper when it got jammed and stopped. I had to turn it on it's side to get it un jammed and now it won't start unless I pour a little gas in carb and then it only runs until that is out. Any suggestions??

Thanks


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

kro
There is a slight possibility that your float in the carb may have become stuck in the closed position. Try and remove the float bowl and see if the float moves freely up and down. 
Also you say that you got something stuck, there is one other thing that may affect the starting and running and that is that you may have sheared the flywheel key which would throw the timing out.

snoman


----------

